# average income of TT owners!



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

Since gettig my new TT 5 Months ago i have spent alot of time on this BB.

One thing that has come to my attention is the difference of the majority of people that use this BB, compared to my previous BB site, Scoobynet.

I am not getting into a class thing here, but i would be interested to define the "average TT owner"

Me first

Age 31
Occupation Â Â Run own Business
Single
Income Â 10-20k Â Â Â Me (own Business all goes back in)
Â Â Â Â Â Â 20-30k
Â Â Â Â Â Â 30-40k
Â Â Â Â Â Â 40-50k
Â Â Â Â Â Â 50k+ 
Children None
Number of other cars in Household 2

Maybe of interest maybe not.

Any comments

roTTie2


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

Age 35 
Occupation Â Â Accountant
Married 
Income Â 10-20k Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Â Â Â 20-30k 
Â Â Â Â Â Â 30-40k Â Â X Â 
Â Â Â Â Â Â 40-50k 
Â Â Â Â Â Â 50k+ Â 
Children Â Â None (think they are a sexually transmitted disease)
Number of other cars in Household Â 1

Car owned by me, never financed / leased a car


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

probably be more of interest is how many actually own their TT , it seems a lot of banks and finance companies do  ...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> probably be more of interest is how many actually own their TT , it seems a lot of banks and finance companies do Â  ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

How vulgar to talk about private income on a public forum. :-/

Any tax inspectors lurking taking notes?

I'm 28; on Â£13K a year, plus family credit; am a tyre fitter; run one other car (Mk3 Cavalier Sri - loaded); have 5 children by 4 different women; have many abandoned household appliances outside my house; and demand my rights.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> How vulgar to talk about private income on a public forum. :-/
> 
> Any tax inspectors lurking taking notes?
> 
> I'm 28; on Â£13K a year, plus family credit; am a tyre fitter; run one other car (Mk3 Cavalier Sri - loaded); have 5 children by 4 different women; have many abandoned household appliances outside my house; and demand my rights.


PS Should have said that I am also a fully paid up member of a Self Righteous Lynch Mob.....


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Coupe Sport - thats a good question 

I am just glad that I own my TT outright and that even if I were to be facing unemployment I can still travel around in style


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> How vulgar to talk about private income on a public forum. :-/
> 
> Any tax inspectors lurking taking notes?
> 
> I'm 28; on Â£13K a year, plus family credit; am a tyre fitter; run one other car (Mk3 Cavalier Sri - loaded); have 5 children by 4 different women; have many abandoned household appliances outside my house; and demand my rights.


Bloody hell garyc, you must be at it NonStop!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Bloody hell garyc, you must be at it NonStop!!! Â


Aye. When I am not at the STD clinic that is.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Married 1 grown-up but still costing me money self-employed wheel-clamper(would never touch a fellow TT)
Â£80,00 for a 30 hour week.Always pay cash!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone know how much hookers and pimps make on average?


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone know how much hookers and pimps make on average?


Why, do you think you're not charging enough? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Why, do you think you're not charging enough? Â :


Well cheap imports do seem good value


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

Park groundsman, don't get out of bed for less than Â£100k pa, 4 vehicles all maxed up on the finance


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> How vulgar to talk about private income on a public forum. :-/
> 
> Any tax inspectors lurking taking notes?
> 
> I'm 28; on Â£13K a year, plus family credit; am a tyre fitter; run one other car (Mk3 Cavalier Sri - loaded); have 5 children by 4 different women; have many abandoned household appliances outside my house; and demand my rights.


Gary - You forgot to mention the dormant caravan covered in moss, a car (or two) up on jacks with the odd wheel missing, a small broken pane of glass in the front door (covered up with cardboard), and those darling little 'kiddies' running about loose with no shoes on 



> PS Should have said that I am also a fully paid up member of a Self Righteous Lynch Mob.....


Wow! (can I use that word, John TTotal?)

I never thought you'd admit to that


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

> Gary - You forgot to mention the dormant caravan covered in moss, a car (or two) up on jacks with the odd wheel missing, a small broken pane of glass in the front door (covered up with cardboard), and those darling little 'kiddies' running about loose with no shoes on Â
> 
> Wow! (can I use that word, John TTotal?)
> 
> I never thought you'd admit to that Â


Don't forget the house number painted onnthe front of the house in white imulsion and the rusting BMX leaning up under the front window. ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

32 - Paid cash for TTC 225.....Telecomms Consultant - 
I've heard the Govt are giving TT's to Asylum Seekers now, who incidently, are contributing to congestion on our roads and lack of avaiable houses for first time "young" buyers that are in employment. This is pushing property prices through the roof...........but it's OK if your an immigrant as you don't count, houses are given to you for nothing. Hear HEAR ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Don't forget the house number painted onnthe front of the house in white imulsion and the rusting BMX leaning up under the front window. ;D


... and full of Trisha's Â  watching TV inside Â [smiley=freak.gif]

Can't you just smell the *** smoke wafting out of the windows .....


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Where do you live then, GaryC? I could do with moving up to a better neighbourhood.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

26 
Quantity Surveyor
Work in Washington DC
$55k + Bonus

No children but the girlfriend is complaining that she has sore tits these days.... ...If she pukes her breakfast anytime soon I may be selling the TT. Â :-X Either that or Ill be driving to Cali overnight for a new job offer - Ever seen Canonball Run


----------

